# Broughshane, Co. Antrim



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Paid a visit to this one. Quiet village in Co. Antrim with all necessities + large town nearby for the shop-a-holics. Local council actively encourages all touring visitors. Great spot to begin a tour of the Glens or superb coastal route.

Ken


----------

